# Audi with A1 Concepts at “Worthersee Tour 2010”



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For the fourth year in a row, AUDI AG will have its own stand at the GTI meet at the Wörthersee and is once again expecting Audi fans from throughout Europe. The new Audi A1 is playing a leading role at the 29th Wörthersee Tour (May 12 - 15) in Reifnitz (Carinthia), Austria. Innovative adhesive film designs, vibrant paint finishes as well as exterior add-on parts and a matching interior will transform a total of seven models of the new compact car into spectacular motto vehicles. Furthermore, the Audi R8 GT, a limited-production version of the high-performance sports car, will be presented to the general public for the first time at Wörthersee shortly after its world premiere. 

* Full Story *


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 19, 2010)

Good job from Audi as they bring the A1 closer to the Fiat 500 with the personalisation


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

I like the white walls!


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

I really want an A1!


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## A.Z (Jul 12, 2010)

they sure are targeting a mini and fiat 500 i'll take the a1 anyday


----------



## backlights (Jul 20, 2010)

A.Z said:


> they sure are targeting a mini and fiat 500 i'll take the a1 anyday


 
Yeah, you're right. A1 = No 1 ... and with these red flames on dark ground it is even more.... grrrh


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

Audi Canada....you have my deposit as soon as the A1 arrivesopcorn:


----------

